# Moar photography.



## Kwirk (Sep 29, 2011)

Taken over the weekend. Most of them were taken with a Canon 400mm f/5.6L lens, which is a pain in the ass lens to work with, but also can be really awesome under forgiving conditions. I think the only one I didn't use that lens with is the picture of the Goeldi's monkey, which was taken with a 50mm f/1.4.


----------

